# Herman Bavink website!



## jwright82 (Jun 10, 2010)

Here is a wonderful website on Herman Bavink for everyones enjoyment, it has wonderful articles by and about this incredable thinker.
Free Articles .


----------



## Covenant Joel (Jun 10, 2010)

There's also the recently introduced Bavinck Institute, which is putting out an academic journal, The Bavinck Review.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 10, 2010)

I can't wait for my Libronix download next week when his four volume Reformed Dogmatics comes out digitally.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 10, 2010)

Very cool! Thanks.


----------



## boldforchrist (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

